# Initial Kreg Router Table Plan



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm laying out the plan for my Kreg Router Table purchase. 

I plan to buy the Kreg Table with the Kreg Stand, Kreg Fence, Kreg Power Switch, Kreg Mico Adjuster, Kreg Casters. 

I'm leaning towards the Triton 3.25 HP Router, mounted with the Incra Magnetic Router mounting Plate, Incra CleanSweep, and the required adapters and hoses from Rockler. 

What do you guys think of this package. I really wanted to prioritize dust collection. Kreg hasn't come-up with any of their own dust management options for under the table. 

I'm hoping the Incra mounting plate & the Incra CleanSweep will deal with the dust issues the Kreg is not designed to deal with. 

What do you think of this set-up? Should I be considering other options?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steven this combination should work fine. Only you can decide if it is the right set for you. Everyone works with the method they are most comfortable with for the best results.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Steven, I have my tabletop Kreg table set up permanently with the Triton. I like both except that the weight of the Triton is too great for Kreg's mounting plate. Until I can justify a metal plate, I put a block of wood under the Triton to support it when I'm not using it. That keeps the weight and resulting plate-sag to a minimum. The Triton has a dust collection port built in so that's what I use for under the table. Not perfect but it's a good enough set up for my needs.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Wood Chip said:


> Hi Steven, I have my tabletop Kreg table set up permanently with the Triton. I like both except that the weight of the Triton is too great for Kreg's mounting plate. Until I can justify a metal plate, I put a block of wood under the Triton to support it when I'm not using it. That keeps the weight and resulting plate-sag to a minimum. The Triton has a dust collection port built in so that's what I use for under the table. Not perfect but it's a good enough set up for my needs.


I was also looking that the Incra Master Lift 2 and the Porter Cable 3.25 HP Motor. It's costlier route but I think it will outlast a Triton Router. 

The MasterLift would also have an advantage in fine adjustments over the Triton. You can micro adjust the MasterLift for 1/2000 an inch.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Triton comes with a dust collection hookup for a smaller hose. It works pretty well. Add a dc hose to the fence and you will collect a lot of dust.

This hose fits the Triton dust port perfectly.
https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-VAC005-5-Meter-Vacuum-Hose/dp/B0000AV78B


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

MT Stringer said:


> The Triton comes with a dust collection hookup for a smaller hose. It works pretty well. Add a dc hose to the fence and you will collect a lot of dust.
> 
> This hose fits the Triton dust port perfectly.


I've made a decision on the Triton router. That's finalized. 

The decision between the Kreg and the Incra is the next choice I have to make. The router table will be used in the garage but stored in the storage shed. The garage is at it's vertical limit for holding more stuff without building more garage or parking one of the vehicles outside all the time. 

It probably will be the Kreg. As much as I love the features of the Incra, it's Router Table made for someone with a lot of shop space and storage space for a large fence. 

The Kreg is a more portable table designed for tight spaces and easy storage.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You didn't say if your decision was to buy the Triton or not. Something you might want to know is that PC was bought out a few years ago and many think that the quality has slipped since. I used to buy only PC but I personally wouldn't anymore. I had to replace some bearings on some of my older PC tools a couple of years ago and when I took the old ones off I found out that they were some of the cheapest bearings you can buy.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You didn't say if your decision was to buy the Triton or not. Something you might want to know is that PC was bought out a few years ago and many think that the quality has slipped since. I used to buy only PC but I personally wouldn't anymore. I had to replace some bearings on some of my older PC tools a couple of years ago and when I took the old ones off I found out that they were some of the cheapest bearings you can buy.


PC was bought out by Stanley Black and Decker. Stanley has been farming out parts to the cheapest bidder over the past few years. 

Stanley has been slowly screwing up the Dewalt line as well. 

Emerson Tool has messed up a couple of favorite brands too. 

My router will be a Triton. I'll probably buy it from Busy Bee Tools.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You didn't say if your decision was to buy the Triton or not. Something you might want to know is that PC was bought out a few years ago and many think that the quality has slipped since. I used to buy only PC but I personally wouldn't anymore. I had to replace some bearings on some of my older PC tools a couple of years ago and when I took the old ones off I found out that they were some of the cheapest bearings you can buy.



I didn't know that Charles, just this year I bought a couple of PC pieces, a belt/ disk sander and a pancake compressor. I really like them but they don't get a lot of use. Before I purchase a new router I'll check out my options, and that is probably going to be a while.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Steven,

It looks like you've picked out some nice stuff and will have a lot of fun.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

bryansong said:


> Steven,
> 
> It looks like you've picked out some nice stuff and will have a lot of fun.


Thanks. The router table decision. I watched some of the box jointing videos with the Incra wonder fence. It makes the decsion hard.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

After months of painful research. I’ll be going with the Incra LS, Incra Master Lift, clean sweep and The Milwaukee 5625 Router for the set-up.

The only decsion left is LS 17 or LS 25. It’ll come down to available storage space. The bracket has to be mounted off the back edge of the table for LS 25. It’ll be a question if I have the extra inches in my two storage spaces to accommodate the LS 25’s overhand on the LS 25 positioner’s mounting bracket.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Steven Owen said:


> After months of painful research. I’ll be going with the Incra LS, Incra Master Lift, clean sweep and The Milwaukee 5625 Router for the set-up.
> 
> The only decsion left is LS 17 or LS 25. It’ll come down to available storage space. The bracket has to be mounted off the back edge of the table for LS 25. It’ll be a question if I have the extra inches in my two storage spaces to accommodate the LS 25’s overhand on the LS 25 positioner’s mounting bracket.




When I got my ls25 I tried making an extension for my top to hold the positioner but the results were less then satisfying, so I made a considerably larger table with a top sized for the positioner. If you don't have the room I would recommend the LS 17 unless you do a lot of dadoing in the middle of boards between 30-45 inches long. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## Steven Owen (Aug 14, 2017)

Terry Q said:


> When I got my ls25 I tried making an extension for my top to hold the positioner but the results were less then satisfying, so I made a considerably larger table with a top sized for the positioner. If you don't have the room I would recommend the LS 17 unless you do a lot of dadoing in the middle of boards between 30-45 inches long.
> 
> 
> In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


I’m leaning towards the LS 17. I’d buy the TS 75 Track Saw and a Festool Router I’ll do Dado using the tack instead. 

I find you get much cleaner dados in larger boards when the Router is moving on a track vs trying to feed a large sheet across a router table or table saw.

It’s much easier and safer using a router on a track to make Dados in larger boards and sheets.


----------

